

The company that I really hope doesn't sell out is Dropbox - idiginous
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2010/05/10/afternoonSelloutNotes.html

======
einarvollset
There's not a single good reason in this post why Dropbox shouldn't sell to
anyone interested in paying, nor are there any reasons stated why Dropbox
should open source.

Here's a good reason why Dropbox should never open source: Dropbox can never
loose my files. Ever. If they do my trust in them is gone and I go elsewhere.

If Dropbox where to open source and then some dipshit provided a Dropbox based
storage solution with a flakey backend, then Dropbox's brand trust is (almost)
equally fucked.

~~~
jerf
"There's not a single good reason in this post why Dropbox shouldn't sell to
anyone interested in paying, nor are there any reasons stated why Dropbox
should open source."

Sure there is. "I hope they don't" and "I hope they do" respectively, for
correct values of "I".

Well, I suppose you could argue about whether that's a "good" reason, but
people are still allowed to _hope_ people do things without rigorous analysis
of whether or not it is in those people's best interests to do so with cited
references to economic theories and the disputes swirling around said
theories, yes?

It's a blog post. It's not a bad one, though I'm not sure why it's the #1 link
on HN right now since it is literally just one person's "hopes".

------
moultano
Warning: Content-free post.

~~~
mwerty
Thanks. Interestingly, I cannot upmod you because I did not read it.

------
whakojacko
Twitter doesnt make much sense to me-exactly what is the gain there? One
company he didnt mention which I think would make sense is Amazon-I beleive
Dropbox runs entirely on the AWS stack already, and the service drives decent
consumer growth for S3.

------
jmtame
"If I were a Twitter board member I'd seriously consider merging with them."

can you explain this a little more?

------
rajat
First sensible comment about Facebook. All the outcry now is somewhat
mystifying because who didn't expect Facebook to start monetizing the private
information? How did we all expect them to make billions of dollars otherwise?

The right way to treat Facebook is strictly as a public billboard. If you
woulnd't tack it to the board in a public square, don't put it on Facebook.

It would have been better had they been completely public from the very first
day.

------
liuliu
Does Dropbox depend on Amazon S3? How independent of that?

------
goldham
Dropbox has saved my arse multiple times.

------
petervandijck
And ESPECIALLY not to Microsoft. Please.

------
steveklabnik
> On the other hand, the technology that Dropbox has mastered is so important
> that there should be an open source equivalent that we can all deploy, so we
> can have Dropboxes for sensitive info we don't want to share with them.

FTP?

Yes, I understand that Dropbox is a lot more than just FTP, and I love it, but
if you're asking for a non-Dropbox dropbox... then you should just put an ftp
server on an old box and be done with it.

